# I hear them but they won’t come in!!!



## Lineman1077 (Jan 8, 2018)

So I started hunting coyotes a couple years ago. I’ve got two dogs so far but only during the day. I thought night hunting would be easier seeing as they are more active at night. On more than one occasion now I have started with an interrogation howl and have heard dogs going crazy howling and yipping. I’ve waited a few minutes and start with the distress sounds but they are not coming in. Several minutes into the stand they continued to howl but still no coyotes. Wind is good for me and I can see two hundred yards in almost every direction. Why won’t they come?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Same answer as your other post ....quit howling


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I have no luck howling. They respond to me to but don’t come in. I think it’s more of a “here I am thing”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

